# Waste Control Products?



## thebigman65 (Jan 3, 2008)

I picked up a bottle of Nutrifin waste control some time ago. I thought it would be a good idea, but I was kind of afraid to use it in case it messed up the tank biology.

Do any of you have experience with these types of products and are the good to use?

I thought it may help to keep Nitrate levels low between water and filter changes.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Skip it. Fresh water aquariums do not have a problem breaking organics down so why a bottle of something to "help" what doesn't need help just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Do a water change instead. Cheaper, more effective. Enjoy.


----------



## thebigman65 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys!.....that's pretty much what I figured.....


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Better yet, do the water changes as mentioned, but also add a ton of fast growing plants, which will soak up the nitrates like a sponge. Of course, depending on your stocking list, that may not be possible. But I'd stay away from chemicals where possible, especially ones that "clean" your water by absorbing nitrates, ammonia, etc. They do more damage than good in the long run, and if you can't find time to do a weekly water change, then you really shouldn't be in this hobby. Sorry if that sounds a bit harsh


----------



## thebigman65 (Jan 3, 2008)

BelieveInBlue said:


> Better yet, do the water changes as mentioned, but also add a ton of fast growing plants, which will soak up the nitrates like a sponge. Of course, depending on your stocking list, that may not be possible. But I'd stay away from chemicals where possible, especially ones that "clean" your water by absorbing nitrates, ammonia, etc. They do more damage than good in the long run, and if you can't find time to do a weekly water change, then you really shouldn't be in this hobby. Sorry if that sounds a bit harsh


Yeah you're right.....it does sound harsh...... :roll:


----------



## jackboyz (May 11, 2012)

I used Nutrafin waste control and it is really helpful in keeping my aquarium clean and maintain its nitrate level.
___________________
Zero Waste


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

jackboyz said:


> I used Nutrafin waste control and it is really helpful in keeping my aquarium clean and maintain its nitrate level.


Why did you decide not to vacuum and change the water instead?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Spammer, see the sig. But, couldn't even enter it correctly. :lol:


----------

